# Beauty for a day



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 5, 2016)

Its that time of year again and I cannot wait to see my flowers bloom again. My sheep have lambed, fences have been put up, veggie seeds have been planted, bathroom has been tiled, woodwork has been put on hold and now it's time to level all the soil where my dogs have layed the ancient spirit bones to rest and  moles have destroyed plants and lawn. Would love to see how many of my lilies have survived. Do any of you also plant day lilies? Please post pics of your flowers.,...I would love to see

This is my favourite...


----------



## babsbag (Sep 5, 2016)

I love day lillies and have many of them but don't think I have any in bloom right now.  Does that one of yours have a name? It is gorgeous.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi. I have about 60 different day lilies. The one on the photo is called Siloam Robbie Bush. Please do post some pics as soon as your lilies are in bloom.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 5, 2016)

Here's my two bits.





There's a ton of nature pix on the next couple links if you wanna check that out. I'd put 'm strait on here but there's a TON. XD
https://micahsfarm.blogspot.com/2016/05/1-year-100-posts-sick-chickens-update.html
https://micahsfarm.blogspot.com/2016/06/turkey-and-chick-pictures.html

Actually I think I will add my two all time best photos ever taken. This was when I was like 10. Here ya go.









Thanks! I'll probably find some more old nature pix off the com. soon.

MW


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2016)

These are amazing! 

You capture G-d's creation is such a beautiful way. I went on your blog as well.

Romans 1:19-20

@Ferguson K  look at this younng man's photos! Check out his blog photos too!


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 5, 2016)

WOW @micah wotring those are beautiful. Impressive! 

@WantonWoodsman what a lovely flower!  I can barely manage to keep my edible plants alive so I don't  even go there with flowers,  but I appreciate those who do!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2016)

@WantonWoodsman  just gorgeous!

I love flowers! Each flower is so incredibly different. Take for example the carnation... it is extremely dense and the tips of the petals are uniquie... then the lily just a few petals yet thick and they have that sheen... oh well... guess you can't really describe the intricacy of the flowers.


----------



## LukeMeister (Sep 5, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Here's my two bits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. *-* Those are mind-blowing.  And you were ten??


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 5, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Here's my two bits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


micah wotring said:


> Here's my two bits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally Awesome


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 5, 2016)

This is another favorite of mine.

Dr.Jerrold Corbett




Don't know if you guys will be able to open the PDF file, but these are all pics of the day lilies I have.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2016)

opened for me 

Thunderbird Feathers  

That is amazing! You grow all these! 

Keeping the pdf open so I can look a little closer and slower. I have goats to take care of.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 6, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> opened for me
> 
> Thunderbird Feathers
> 
> ...


Yes. I grow them all. Thunderbird feathers is also a beauty. Would love to add to my collection, but time is limited. Glad you could open the PDF.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 6, 2016)

Not a day lily.... But I kinda like these canna as well. This is my first canna bloom this season.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you @Southern by choice , @NH homesteader , @LukeMeister , @WantonWoodsman 

Luke XD I'm not sure exactly but around there. I'll see if I can find a date. It'd be nice to know.

I like your flower pictures WW! They really are amazing.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 6, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Thank you @Southern by choice , @NH homesteader , @LukeMeister , @WantonWoodsman
> 
> Luke XD I'm not sure exactly but around there. I'll see if I can find a date. It'd be nice to know.
> 
> I like your flower pictures WW! They really are amazing.


Thank you


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 6, 2016)

Can you guess what this is....


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 6, 2016)

Try guessing this one....


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh, oh, oh!! blue/green/white and pink! XD IDK


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 6, 2016)

micah wotring said:


> Oh, oh, oh!! blue/green/white and pink! XD IDK


Close....but no cigar. Lol


----------



## babsbag (Sep 6, 2016)

The white is Wonder Flower, at least that is what I know it by. Ornithogalum thyrsoides.

Is the pink one an asiatic lily of some kind, there are hundreds of them in pink. We have a amaryllis  that grows here called Naked Lady as all the leaves die back and then the flower stock comes up. It is pink too, but not that bright.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Sep 6, 2016)

@WantonWoodsman those flowers are all BEAUTIFUL!!  Where we live, our soil is sooooo bad and we can barely keep tomatoes going all summer


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 6, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> @WantonWoodsman those flowers are all BEAUTIFUL!!  Where we live, our soil is sooooo bad and we can barely keep tomatoes going all summer


Wouldn't it be possible to condition the soil. We have rocky soil here, but they still grow. Thank you


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 7, 2016)

babsbag said:


> The white is Wonder Flower, at least that is what I know it by. Ornithogalum thyrsoides.
> 
> Is the pink one an asiatic lily of some kind, there are hundreds of them in pink. We have a amaryllis  that grows here called Naked Lady as all the leaves die back and then the flower stock comes up. It is pink too, but not that bright.


You are absolutely correct with the Ornithogalum thyrsoides.

The pink and white one is Crinum_ bulbispermum _(Orange River lily, Vaal River lily)


----------



## babsbag (Sep 7, 2016)

Where do you live that you grow all of these beautiful flowers? 

There is a orange flower like your white one that is called a Sun Star. I failed twice at growing it and pretty much gave up but it is so pretty.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 7, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Where do you live that you grow all of these beautiful flowers?
> 
> There is a orange flower like your white one that is called a Sun Star. I failed twice at growing it and pretty much gave up but it is so pretty.


I live in South Africa. Would rather live abroad.......lol


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 7, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> @WantonWoodsman those flowers are all BEAUTIFUL!!  Where we live, our soil is sooooo bad and we can barely keep tomatoes going all summer


Here is a pic or two of our soil.


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 7, 2016)

Do any of you know what plant this is?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it an allium?  Not sure about that color and the stem looks a little woody.


----------



## AClark (Sep 7, 2016)

I have crappy soil too, we amended it with 2 tons (literally) of horse manure, all the rabbit pan droppings to include the shavings, and some chicken manure.

Not a flower picture, as all of mine are dying back for fall, but I took this picture 2 years ago on vacation in New York (Ausable caverns)


----------



## WantonWoodsman (Sep 7, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Is it an allium?  Not sure about that color and the stem looks a little woody.


*Boophone disticha - The bulb is extremely poisonous*


----------

